# "The Wanderer" - by Johnny Cash



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't stop listening to this song today, the lyrics are really amazing.

*I went out walking through the streets paved with gold
Lifted some stones, saw the skin and bones
Of a city without a soul

I went out walking under an atomic sky
Where the ground won't turn and the rain it burns
Like the tears when I said goodbye

Yeah, I went with nothing
Nothing but the thought of you
I went wandering

I went drifting through the capitals of tin
Where men can't walk or freely talk
And sons turn their fathers in

I stopped outside a church house where the citizens like to sit
They say they want the kingdom
But they don't want God in it

I went out riding, down that ol' eight lane
I passed by a thousand signs
Looking for my own name

I went with nothing
But the thought you'd be there too
Looking for you

I went out there in search of experience
To taste and to touch and to feel's as much
As a man can before he repents

I went out searching, looking for one good man
A spirit who would not bend or break
Who could sit at his father's right hand

I went out walking with a bible and a gun
The word of God lay heavy on my heart
I was sure, I was the one

Now Jesus, don't you wait up, Jesus, I'll be home soon
Yeah, I went out for the papers
Told her I'd be back by noon

Yeah, I left with nothing
But the thought you'd be there too
Looking for you

Yeah, I left with nothing
Nothing but the thought of you
I went wandering
*


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I miss Johnny and June. He was one of the true innovators in Country music. He just knew how to do it. I loved his NIN cover of hurt.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I miss Johnny and June. He was one of the true innovators in Country music. He just knew how to do it. I loved his NIN cover of hurt.


I'm slowly discovering American music, unfortunately almost all the modern stuff is fluff but few decades back is working a lot better for me


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

like our movies, our music is an acquired taste. It will grow on you.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


>


Wow&#8230; stunning lyrics and a bit frightening, depending on your state of mind.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> like our movies, our music is an acquired taste. It will grow on you.


I like to take my time and read the lyrics so I understand the song clearly and search for meaning.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

It's an American mind set


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> It's an American mind set


What exactly?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> What exactly?


There's a man going around taking names
And he decides who to free and who to blame
Everybody won't be treated all the same...

Whoever is unjust let him be unjust still
Whoever is righteous let him be righteous still
Whoever is filthy let him be filthy still
Listen to the words long written down
When the man comes around

OSFG


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Brad filmed the first part of this in Hohenwald up the road from here. They have an elephant sanctuary/rescue. I like this song in that we all have to step outside of our individual safe places and experience new things. It's a big world and it needs to be experienced.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> There's a man going around taking names
> And he decides who to free and who to blame
> Everybody won't be treated all the same...
> 
> ...


Gotcha  So much meaning


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

It's about sinfulness...and forgiveness...and Christianity....


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I grew up listening to AM Radio country music. Serious soul in that old stuff.

AJ


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech, great song, thanks.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Brad filmed the first part of this in Hohenwald up the road from here. They have an elephant sanctuary/rescue. I like this song in that we all have to step outside of our individual safe places and experience new things. It's a big world and it needs to be experienced.


If you want to really step out of yourself...try this:





or this: violence against women:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Johnny Cash - Let The Train Blow The Whistle Lyrics
I don't want no aggravation
When my train has left the station
If you're there or not I may not even know
Have a round and remember
Things we did that weren't so tender
Let the train blow the whistle when I go

On my old guitar sell tickets
So someone can finally pick it
And tell the girls down at the Ritz I said, "Hello"
Tell the gossipers and liars
I will see them in the fire
Let the train blow the whistle when I go

Let her blow, let her blow
Long and loud and hard and happy, let her blow
No regrets, all my debts will be paid when I get laid
Let her blow, let her blow, let her blow

You'll be left without excuses
For the evils and abuses
Down to today from years and years ago
And have yourself another toke
From my basket full of smoke
And let the train blow the whistle when I go

Let her blow, let her blow
Long and loud and hard and happy, let her blow
No regrets, all my debts will be paid when I get laid
Let her blow, let her blow, let her blow
Let her blow, let her blow, let her blow

Read more at JOHNNY CASH - LET THE TRAIN BLOW THE WHISTLE LYRICS


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I woke up Sunday morning
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad
So I had one more for dessert

Then I fumbled in my closet through my clothes
And found my cleanest dirty shirt
Then I washed my face and combed my hair
Stumbled down the stairs to meet the day

I'd smoked my mind the night before
With cigarettes and songs that I'd been pickin'
But I lit my first and watched a small kid
Playing with a can that he was kicking

Then I walked across the street
And caught the Sunday smell of someone fryin' chicken
And oh it took me back to somethin'
That I'd lost somewhere, somehow along the way

On a Sunday morning sidewalk
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That makes a body feel alone

And there ain't nothin' short of dyin'
As half as lonesome as the sound
Of a sleepin' city sidewalk
And Sunday mornings coming down

In the park, I saw a daddy
With a laughing little girl who he was swinging
And I stopped beside a Sunday school
And listened to the songs that they were singing

Then I headed down the streets
And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringing
And it echoed through the canyons
Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday

On a Sunday morning sidewalk
Oh, I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That'll make a body feel alone

And there ain't nothin' short of dyin'
Thats half as lonesome as the sound
Of a sleepin' city sidewalk
And Sunday mornin' comin' down

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

He was an awesome performer and your right. The new stuff is crap. Go back to the 70's 60's, 50's and 40's


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> He was an awesome performer and your right. The new stuff is crap. Go back to the 70's 60's, 50's and 40's


Start saving digital copies of all that stuff. Post-shtf it may not exist!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, you wonder why I always dress in black
Why you never see bright colors on my back
And why does my appearance seem to have a somber tone
Well, there's a reason for the things that I have on

I wear the black for the poor and the beaten down
Livin' in the hopeless, hungry side of town
I wear it for the prisoner who is long paid for his crime
But is there because he's a victim of the times

I wear the black for those who've never read
Or listened to the words that Jesus said
About the road to happiness through love and charity
Why, you'd think He's talking straight to you and me

Well, we're doin' mighty fine, I do suppose
In our streak of lightnin' cars and fancy clothes
But just so we're reminded of the ones who are held back
Up front there ought to be a Man In Black

I wear it for the sick and lonely old
For the reckless ones whose bad trip left them cold
I wear the black in mournin' for the lives that could have been
Each week we lose a hundred fine young men

And I wear it for the thousands who have died
Believin' that the Lord was on their side
I wear it for another hundred thousand who have died
Believin' that we all were on their side

Well, there's things that never will be right I know
And things need changin' everywhere you go
But 'til we start to make a move to make a few things right
You'll never see me wear a suit of white

Ah, I'd love to wear a rainbow every day
And tell the world that everything's okay
But I'll try to carry off a little darkness on my back
Till things are brighter, I'm the Man In Black

Johnny Cash


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Johnny Cash-Highwayman: 




The highway man was great.

Brad Paisley and Sarah Evans - New again (lyrics): 




This one at first I thought it was the whiskey lullaby song.


----------

